# won't stand up



## d12016466 (Jan 24, 2011)

A friend of mine made me some holders for my torpedo bottles. I think it's a great way of displaying them. Plus I have a round bottom bottle embossed "Genuine Belfast Ginger Ale, C D Dows & Co Boston" - can't seem to find any information on this bottle.  Dave


----------



## d12016466 (Jan 24, 2011)

c.d.dows bottle


----------



## d12016466 (Jan 24, 2011)

whoops meant to put this in display forum hey I'm new at this![]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 24, 2011)

THAT'S A GOOD IDEA!!!!
 i have 8 round bottoms that don't look too great laying flat on the bottom shelf.......


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Dave,

 Great torpedo hanger! Do tell yer friend, "thanks" from me.

 Gustavus Davis Dows was quite a guy. "GUSTAVUS DAVIS DOWS^, son of Joseph (171), was b. Oct. 
 26, 1828, in Billerica, Mass., and d. Feb. 15, 1886, in Boston, Mass. With 
 a limited knowledge of the drug-business he went from Lowell about 1858 
 and opened a drug-store on Washington st., Boston, where push and enter- 
 prise soon built up a prosperous business. At this time the demand for 
 summer drinks was supplied mainly by lemonade and fermented hop beers. 
 Carbonated drinks dispensed in a crude way were beginning to find favor. 
 While in Lowell he experimented, aided by his brother Amos W., and put 
 together the first combination of syrup-cans, coolers, ice-cutter, and cream- 
 can ever used in this country. This was patented Dec. 10, 1861, and be- 
 came so popular that he could not supply the demand for them. The first 
 fountain under this patent was used at the store of his brother Amos W., 
 213 Central st., Lowell, Mass. 

 G. D. Dows was the first to introduce into Europe soda-water drawn 
 from marble fountains. He traveled for several years through France, 
 Belgium, and Germany, advertising his business. While in Europe he 
 learned the secret of making carbonated ginger ale, and was the first to 
 bottle this favorite beverage in the United States. His success induced 
 him to start business in England, and he established the firm of Dows, 
 Clark & Van Winkle in London. For his products he received at various 
 times in Europe and America over twenty medals at exhibitions. For 
 some reason the business in Boston and London diminished, and other 
 misfortunes crept in to discourage him. The five-story structure in Bos- 
 ton in which was his drug-store, said to be the finest in the country at the 
 time, was destroyed by an explosion in May, 1875, and the building with 
 all its fittings was a mass of ruins. Soon after this misfortune a severe 
 cough and bronchial difficulty settled upon him and finally ended his life. 
 Probably no man struggled harder with fate and fortune than G. D. Dows. 
 He was kind and generous to a fault, exemplary in his private life and 
 habits, and his hopeful spirit helped him through the many reverses of 
 fortune he sustained. 

 Gustavus Davis Dows m. Dec. 31, 1854, in Lowell, Mass., Mary Jane, 
 dau. of James and Elizabeth (Brown) Ballard. She was b. June 23, 1834, 
 in Litchfield, Me., and now res. 43 Concord square, Boston... From. 

 "1860  Gustavus D Dows of Lowell, Massachusetts introduced the use of the ornate marble soda fountain.

 1861    Ginger Ale was first bottled in the United States by Dows of Boston, Massachusetts."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







From.


----------



## d12016466 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info surfaceone, very interesting history, It's funny I found the bottle in Eastport, Maine. How common is that bottle? thanks Dave


----------



## chosi (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd love to have one of these torpedo holders if it had some back-lighting.

 I guess one way is to make it very narrow, so you can hang it on the top of a window with the bottles hanging down.


----------



## glass man (Jan 28, 2011)

GROOVY!! JAMIE


----------



## dmagave (Mar 2, 2011)

AHA!!! Broom and rake holders! i've been kickin ideas around and my wine rack type idea seemed a little time consuming.this may be the ticket.thanks


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 2, 2011)

That's cool... The dows is common but desirable, if I remember right in the 60 dollar range...


----------



## Stardust (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave,
 Those are really great displays and by the way welcome to the forum. [] 
 Stardust ~


----------

